# APF UK dry salts - out of stock?



## Surya (7 Dec 2019)

I've been using the APF UK EI starter kit for the last 15 months and been very happy with it. When I've gone to buy refills for some of the things that are running out, it seems that they are out of stock of a huge amount of what they sell (all starter kits, all complete mix dry and in bottles, several individual salts etc). Does anyone know if this is just a temporary issue or is the supplier winding down?

If so, was thinking of giving TNC complete a try instead, any thoughts on this would be welcome.


----------



## jolt100 (8 Dec 2019)

They told me that they have stopped selling dry powders and are just selling solutions. You can buy "potassium"  but they don't say what concentration it is.

Apologies,  that was TNC not APF. 
Easily confused at my age


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2019)

jolt100 said:


> They told me that they have stopped selling dry powders and are just selling solutions.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Dec 2019)

Try Aqua Plants Care. I've bought dry salts of them and they seem fine.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Try Aqua Plants Care. I've bought dry salts of them and they seem fine.



Not a bad price as well


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Dec 2019)

P&P costs ain't bad either


----------



## Surya (8 Dec 2019)

Thanks! I have bookmarked and will get it from there if APF UK are still out of stock when I run out (I've got a couple of months left). 

I hope APF UK are sticking around though.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Dec 2019)

Surya said:


> (I've got a couple of months left)



and if the others go out of stock  I would order it as couple of months soon pass


----------



## Wookii (12 Dec 2019)

Surya said:


> Thanks! I have bookmarked and will get it from there if APF UK are still out of stock when I run out (I've got a couple of months left).
> 
> I hope APF UK are sticking around though.



I ordered a starter kit from APFUK a few weeks ago, no issues, it was delivered within a few days. Have you dropped him (John) a message through the contact form on the website? I did that, and also e-mailed directly. My e-mails didn't seem to get through, but the contact form of course did. I suspect AFPUK is literally just John, running it in his spare time, so there probably isn't enough time available to keep the website stock quantities up to date.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (12 Dec 2019)

Re: APF - A while back I had the same issue, so I called and I must have spoken to John who said he’s getting more stock in a couple of weeks. Sure enough, I made the order a couple of weeks later.
Hope they’re still going.


----------



## Surya (12 Dec 2019)

Thanks, I did email and hadn't heard back when I posted the thread - John has replied now though and said it's been an issue with getting a few salts, but they are hoping to have everything back in stock in January. So that's good news


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Dec 2019)

That is good news


----------



## Ady34 (19 Dec 2019)

I had the same issue. Wanted to order more salts but out of stock. I have bought salts from eBay. I’ve been meaning to ask if the salt is just the salt and if it will be aquarium safe. I got mgso4 as Epsom salts and kno3 potassium nitrate (saltpetre) as a food grade salt. Hoping to ensure all will be well before I mix it up and chuck it into the tank


----------



## dw1305 (19 Dec 2019)

Hi all,





Ady34 said:


> I got mgso4 as Epsom salts and kno3 potassium nitrate (saltpetre) as a food grade salt. Hoping to ensure all will be well before I mix it up and chuck it into the tank


Food grade is fine.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Ady34 (19 Dec 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Food grade is fine.
> 
> Cheers Darrel


Thanks Darrel, just saw your posts in another thread which answered the question. Just the Epsom salts which say 100% Epsom salts so should be good.


----------



## Kalum (19 Dec 2019)

I've been ordering my mgso4 from here for the past year, much cheaper and I've found they dissolve better as well.

https://justasoap.co.uk/epsom-salt-fcc.html

Got bored of waiting for UKAPF to get stock of various salts so now buy from multiple other sources in bulk


----------

